# Subclass 189 - delay in processing



## poorikanna (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi All,

I am at my wits' end trying to get my PR grant. I had applied for ACS in 2012 through a migration agent and got it, but never proceeded with PR. Then we decided to start again in 2015, by the time I had to get my ACS renewed. I submitted just my updated details and got my ACS certification renewed. My migration agent began acting up after creating my profile in Skillselect. I got my invitation to apply in the begining of March, but my agent did not bother to inform me. I got fed up and decided to continue the application by myself. I submitted the application on the 24th of March and had to leave for Melbourne urgently.

On April 18th my case officer asked for a couple of more documents (employment reference letters, form 80, and PCC for my hubby since he was in the UK for a year). I submitted all these by May 6th. But I was not aware that we had to click on the 'Information Provided' button in the ImmiAccount. I noticed that on the 18th of April and clicked on that button. The status changed back to 'Assessment in Progress'. It has been that way ever since. Now, I have the following clarifications:

1. I want to know if the service standards provided in the ImmiAccount website will be adhered to. That means I'll have to wait 2 more weeks. Else I need to know if it will take long.
2. I had already submitted my ACS, uploaded my Form 16, offer and resignation letters and service letters as employment proof. Still I was asked for employment references for all my companies. I don't know why I was being asked for these again.
3. Since I came to Melbourne, I submitted my Form 1022 along with requested documents, explaining in the mail clearly. Will that be enough?
4. I had replied via mail within the 28 days time limit and clicked on the button long after that. Will this cause any problems in my application?

I know calling them up will not result in any positive reaction for me, but I really need to know if there seems to be any problem in my application. Why does it take so long? We've given up everything in India for a new start here. My hubby is jobless and struggling even though he's a very talented person. I want to complete this process soon so that we can move forward.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

1. The service standards are a guideline of DIBPs processing times. However they are not any firm commitment that you would get your visa within that time. They simply target finalising 75% of applications within that standard. Delays may occur if they ask for further documents or information, if they have a high volume of applications, etc. 
2. It could be that they didn't/couldn't see some of the documents you originally uploaded, or they may have simply wanted further information to confirm your employment details. It can be frustrating when you are sure you've provided everything they could need.
3. Hopefully that's enough. If they ask for anything else, all you can do is provide it as quickly as possible.
4. I don't think the delay in clicking the "Information Provided" button will cause any problems. Some case officers may regularly watch for the button to be clicked so they are notified that new documents are now submitted, and others may simply wait for the 28 days to expire before looking at your application again.


----------



## Ray_of_hope (Jan 17, 2012)

I am in the same boat, the standard 3 month phase has passed. Going by what I have read across threads and forums there is no set pattern regarding grants. Its subjective and has many moving parts, the CO being the key one. I know how this feels, the wait is a killer. Hang in there is all I can say. Contacting the Australia Offices may or may not have any bearing on the applications. As I said earlier there isn't a specific pattern that we can decipher from the way in which Visa grants are being given.

regards
ROH


----------

